# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  مصدومه ومب مصدقه ومنهاره خلاص

## الحساسـه

السلام عليكم
انا مقهوره يابنات ومصدومه مب قادره اصدق اللي صار اتخيلوا انا صار لي معرسه من سنتين وكنت واايد مستانسه مع ريلي ماكان مقصر علي بشي والله أي شي اطلبه على طول اييبه لي ويعاملني احسن معامله ويسوي دايما الاشياء اللي انا اباها وغير كلام الحب اللي يقوله لي ما بنكر انه لازم كل يوم يقولي احبج واحبج ومرات يزيد ويقولي انا مرتاح لج والله لايحرمني منج .. والله من هالمعامله حتى كنت واايد واثقه فيه غير هو جدامي وايد محترم حتى انا ما افتش تلفوناته او شي الا اذا صوبه بفتح شي وبس لاني كنت واثقه فيه ثقه لابعد الحدود .. اتخيلوا قبل يومين كان توه راد من الدوام فر تلفونه وبنتي تمت ادق على الشاشه بنتي صغيره عمرها 8 شهور يعني أي شي تشوفه جدامها تضربه وتلعب فيه اقولكم ضربت عالشاشه وانفتحت محادثة اختي ترى ريلي ضايف خواتي من ايام الملجه عنده عالبلاك بيري خواتي صغار الا وحده منهم واللي هي انفتحت محادثتها هذه كبيره اشوي عمرها بالعشرينات والحين مالجه كان ضايفنهم عاساس اذا انا ما ارد عليه او شي فيسأل عني ايام الملجه طبعا وتموا عنده لين الحين .. اتخيلوا يابنات شفت اختي كاتبه له اخر شي ( توصل بالسلامه ان شاء الله ) قلت يمكن كانوا متكلمين بموضوع عادي وقالها انا الحين برجع البيت لانه كان ياي من الدوام وكتبت له جي .. طلعت السالفه مب جي .. اتخيلوا شفت اختي اللي هي اختي من دمي ولحمي اختي اللي تربيت وياها وعشت وياها طفولتي طلعت تخوني .. اتخيلوا .. شفتها مطرشه صورها له وهو كاتب لها فديت هالشفايف وخاطري امصهم وخرابيط .. والله اني من كثر ما انصدمت على طول صرخت بويهه ماقدرت اقرا واسكت قلتله انته ترمس اختي واطرشون صور لبعض وكلام وصخ امبينكم اقولكم سحب عني التلفون ومسح المحادثه عشان ما اشوف الباقي .. وسألته من متى انته اتكلمها قالي من 3 او 4 اشهر ولما سألت اختي قالت انهم يرمسون بعض من ايام ما كنت انا حامل .. تعرفون طلع من سنه ونص يرمسها وهي ترمسه وانا ماعندي أي خبر .. اتخيلوا اختي اللي هي اقرب اخت لي تخوني انا وايد ويا هالاخت ونص اسراري عندها شوفوا كيف جازتني .. كنت أي شي اشتريه حقي اشتريه لها بعد واعطيها فلوس واطرش لها رصيد رغمنه انا ما اشغتل كانت قطعه من روحي واخاف عليها وايد وفوق اني معرسه ووعندي بنت بس كنت وايد اكلمها وهي ماقدرت هالشي .. وريلي اللي ضحيت بكل شي عشانه طلع يخوني وبمنو باختي .. انا بالحمل وايد تعبت وايد وايد لدرجة محد يتصورها كنت بين الحياه والموت .. وحامي تم مستمر للشهر التاسع كله ازوع واللعاب 24 ساعه يطلع لي وكل يومين حاطين لي مغذي وشوفوا اخرتها ريلي واختي استغلوا فتره تعبي وساروا يرمسون بعض والله مب قادره اصدق انا منهاره وايد الحين من يومين اصيح ومب عارفه شو اسوي .. ما ابا اقعد عند ريلي وما ابا اسير بيت اهلي عسب ما اشوف اختي .. وين اروح ماعرف .. ماعندي حد افضفض له غيركم ريحوني الله يريحكم لاني خلاص منهاره والله مب مستوعبه اللي صار

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## ماتت مشاعري

صدمه فعﻻ 
الله يعينج ياختي 
ادعي ربج يفرج همج 
والله مادري شو اقولج غير الله يقويج

----------


## مهره متان

ربي يكون ف عونك الغاليه ويصبرك 

الزمن اكبر معالج للالام 

خليها ع الله 

بس انتي خليك ذكيه كيف تحافظي ع بيتك وريلك من هالاخت عديمه الانسانيه والاحساس
وتقربيا مافي وحده من مرت بالخيانه الزوجيه بس الذكيه الي تحااافظ ع بيتها وزوجها 
انتي كثري من الاستغفار وحطي شروط لزوجك وان شاء الله ربي بيصلحه لك ويرد لك رد جميلا وراح يعررف قيمتك بس لا تفضحينهم واختك هذي حطي لها حدود من حديد من تعديها وخلي تعاملك معها رسمي لابعد الحدود ولا تعطينها اكثر من حجمها هي ولا شئ امامك وانتي الجبل الي ما يهزه ريح وانتي الشمس الي ما تتغطى بالكف وانتي القمر الي ما يسده ظلام الليل وانتي الورد الي الكل يغار ويعجب بجماله

وربي يكون ف عونك ويصبرك

----------


## hnmydsm70

ياالله !!والله صدمه قويه وزمن عجيب.

زوجك يكلم ويراسل بنات اوكيه بس وصلت لاختك هذي قويه حبيبتي لازم تتخذي قرار صارم واذا اختك تراسله على اساس انه زوج اختها من الافضل انها ماتراسله وتقطع علاقتها نهائي فيه لانه اساس حرررررررررررررررررررررررررام واذا لزم الامر تدخل امج او احد من خواتج تلزمها وتوقفها عند حدها والافضل تغيررقمها.الله المستعان.
وغير كذا زوجك ضعيف ايمان والشيطان شاطر 

وانتي تفاهمي مع زوجك انك مو مستعده تعيشي مع انسان خاين وبينكم بيبي يعني كيف راح يتربى هالطفل بين المشاكل والخيانات الزوجيه قولي له انا حابه اربي طفلي بجو نظيف بعيد عن المشاكل واذا تحملتك الحين بكره مراح اقدر اتحمل 

الله يوفقك اختي ويهدي ويصلح حال رجالنا الدنيا امتلت عجايب 

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## دبي

الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( الحمو الموت ) المفروض مايكون فيه تواصل بين الأنساب عشان ماتصير هالأشياء وهاي مب أول سالفه أقراها وايد قصص مشابهة ، الله يعينج ولا تنصدمين الريال وايد ضعيف جدام الحريم

----------


## أم عيالها

الله يكون في عونج أن شاء الله

----------


## بريد الذكريات

قويه وصدمه ومصيبه وحقاره وقمة الدناءه 
اكثر شيء يخلي الواحد في قمة انهياره الخيانه فما بالج باختج تخونج اه واه واه 
اختي سمحيلي خطأ واكبر خطأ ان يكون في تواصل خير يتواصل ويا خواتج والله ان الشيطان بالمرصاد لبني ادم ، ما اظن تنسين وﻻ اظن يكون الغفران سهل 
ابدا مب سهل ،وخاصه وسمحيلي اسمي اختج افعى الي رضت تضر اختها بها الشكل 
وانتي المقربه والحبيبه ، اختج هاي قلعيها خلي عﻻقج بها سطحيه واقل واحقريها 
مجرد سلام واحذري تردين لها وتخبرينها شيء ،ترا يمكن من كثر ماتمدحين ريلج وتحبينه هي طمعت فيه ... 
وعندي نصيحه من جانب الريال ، ﻻزم تتخذين اسرع اجراء تحسسين ريلج انه سوا فيه اكبر ذنب واكبر خيانه ومستحيل يتسامح عليه ،ﻻزم تحسسينه انه بيفقدج ،خلي يحس انج غاليه ﻻ تخلين الشيء يمر بسهوله ﻻن اذا مر بدون شيء نهائي بكون عادي وبينعاد ﻻزم يحس ان مافي امل انج تردين له علشان يحس بحجم الي سواه 
اختي احس بشعورج وشعور الوحده الفضيعه وان مالج حد تلجأين له 
شعور هو في قمة الضياع 
تعرفين فتحي القراءن وقري وقري وصيحي وتأملي كلمات رب العالمين وصلي لج كم ركعه 
والله يا اختي ماشي يبرد ويريح غير هذا 
ﻻن المصيبه اكبر من شكوها للبشر 
والله يخفف عنج

----------


## أنسه زيتونه

ليتج هديتي وما كلمتيه وكتبتي الموضوع عسب اقولج تصورين
المحادثات اذا باجر انكروا السالفه ...

شوفي فديتج هالخيانه عمرج ما بتنسينها..سواء من ريلج أو 

أختج .. الزوج يتغير بس الاخت بظل موجوده بحياتج ..
انا اشوف الغلط الأكبر من زوجج لأنه الحريم عاطفيات

فر راسها بكم كلمتين والشيطان دخل بينهم ..

عمرج ما ب تكونين متصالحه مع ريلج وترد الثقه ناحيته وبتعيشين بشك.. اللي يضعف جدام اخت زوجته وما يحسب لزوجته اي حساب باجر اي بنت بالشارع تروم تيب راسه واحتمال اذا سامحتيه في المستقبل يعايرج بأختج وخاله عياله .. وأختج تتم أخت مع الأيام بتحس بغلطتها ان شاء الله...

انا اشوف أنه هلج لازم يعرفون وتسيرين عندهم وتستخيرين
بالانفصال ..لازم يعرفون الموضوع لمصلحه اختج يراقبونها ويشدون عليها البنت اللي ترابع زوج اختها وتطرش صور وخرابيط يبالها اعاده تأهيل وعسب أنتي تلاقين الدعم النفسي والمعنوي من أمج وأبوج واخوانج وتعرفين كيف تحكمين الأمور وتشاوريهم... بالنهايه هذيلا الاثنين بيكونون دوم بحياتج .. شوفي الشي اللي بيريحج نفسيا وسويه ما عليج من حد ..

----------


## امراه

الغلط منكم ليش أتحطون الزيت جنب النار ليش أعطي خواتي رقم ريلي ليش أقربهم منه الشيطان مامااااااات يبا يطمن يدق علي علي اخواني أبوي. أمي. مب خواتي لاااااااااا اسمحلي راعيه الموضوع بس صدق انقهرت عشانج والله لايحط حد بموقفج ومن رأي عطيه فرصه ثانيه لانه مافي حد خاااالي والله قليل اتحصلين حد خالي وماعنده شي هالزمن ومنيه امبينكم عشره وبنتوته ادري صعب ولوضع غير ر مع انعدام الثقه بس مافي حل لانه وااااايد قصص مثل قصتج وأدهى وما خفي اعظم زمن غريب عجيب والله يحفظنا وإيجيرنا والله يكون فعونج اختي الغاليه

----------


## وضـــحـــى

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## الــــدبـــــه

صدمة العمر كللللللللللللللها
خله يولي ريلج ايي ريال بعده 
لكن ختج من لحمج ودمج
قهر
انا كلامي مع الاخت انسه زيتونه
والله يكون في عونج
اللهم لك الحمد لا اعرف رقم ولا شكل رياييل خواتي
وخواتي نفس الشي بالنسبه لنا

----------


## ام بدور1

حبيبتي صح اللي حصل شي مب هين عليج بس انتي بعد فكري بنتيجة كل خطوه بتخطينها حكمي عقلج قبل قلبج وعواطفج خاصة ان بينكم بنت ملها ذنب باللي صار
وحتى ان فكرتي بالانفصال مب يمكن يكون سبب لارتباط ريلج واختج ببعض ساعتها بتكون الصدمه اقوى عليج 
خلج صارمه ويا الاثنين لاتعطينهم فرصه يتقربرن من بعض

----------


## ناروتا

قوييييية حيييييييل
كان الله بعونك اختي
انا اشوف اختك هذي لااااااااازم تتأدب واهلك يعرفون بالسالفه اكيد بيكون لهم معها تصرف , وزوجك بيشعر بالفضيحه وتنكسر عينه قدام اهلك
لو بتسترين عالقصة اكيد بتنعاد , من امن العقاب أساء الأدب
ومن بعدها تحطين حدود لأختك في التعامل ممنوع منعا باتا تدخل بيتك او تكلم زوجك خير شر لان ما لها امان ابدا
وزوجك تحطين له شروط وما تعديها ببساطه , لكن لا تنفصلي عنه اعطيه فرصه يصحح خطؤه والزمن كفيل يداوي الجرح , واعطي اولادك فرصه يعيشون وسط اسره فيها الام والاب
والله يبرد قلبك ب لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## الحساسـه

بخصوص اللي يقولون خبري اهلج عشان يشددون على اختج وماتعيدها والي يقولون اذا انفصلتي يمكن ريلج ياخذ اختج انا خبرتكم فوق انه اختي مااااااااااااااااااااالجه ماااااالجه ياجماعه وعرسها جرييييب .. يعني عندها ريل وهو اللي المفروض يتصرف وياها .. والله صرت اشفق على حال ريلها ...مايدري انه حرمته اطرش صورها لواحد غيره والمصيبه ريل اختها .. الله كريم بسس .. والله يصبرني

----------


## أم المزيونه33

خبري اهلج وخليهم يعرفون حقيقه اختج وريلج 

وهم يتصرفون اذا يبغون ريلها يعرف والا 

بس المشكلة ماشي دليل سيري بيت اهلج وخبريهم وازعلي كم يوم ولا تردين الا بشروط

----------


## الــــدبـــــه

ماعليه الغاليه
الاهل لازم يعرفون بالموضوع
مايصير تسكتين هذا غلط وريلج واختج غطلوا غلطه كبيـــــــره

----------


## munamoor

> بخصوص اللي يقولون خبري اهلج عشان يشددون على اختج وماتعيدها والي يقولون اذا انفصلتي يمكن ريلج ياخذ اختج انا خبرتكم فوق انه اختي مااااااااااااااااااااالجه ماااااالجه ياجماعه وعرسها جرييييب .. يعني عندها ريل وهو اللي المفروض يتصرف وياها .. والله صرت اشفق على حال ريلها ...مايدري انه حرمته اطرش صورها لواحد غيره والمصيبه ريل اختها .. الله كريم بسس .. والله يصبرني


*
*هزرج شو الحل ،،، و هل حلوة منج انج تتسترين عليها 
و اذا باجر ريلها اكتشف علاقتها بريلج ،،، جيف بتكون صورتج 
جدام ريلها ،،، و جدام هلج ،،، هني انتي بتطلعين الغلطانه 
لانج كنتي تعرفين من البداية و ما خبرتي لا هلج ولا ريلها ،،،
خبري اخوج او أبوج ،،،، و خذوا موقف ،،، قبل لا يطيح 
الفاس بالراس ،،، و تخون ريلها مع واحد ثاني غير ريلج او حتى مع 
ريلج ،،،،

----------


## تسونامي

الستر زين هدديها الخبله اختج وياااريت امج وابوج بعد يعرفون بلسالفه 
وزوجج تمسكي فيه وخليج حريصه عليه اذا هلشي المغازل في دمه 
حاولي تشيكين فوناته وتحذفين الارقام الغلط انا رايي جي

----------


## mao

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله !!!!!! معقوله للحين هالسوالف تصير !!! 
الله يعينج اختي والله عورتي قلبي الله لا ييب هالموقف لحد .. بس ممكن الله بغاج تعرفين عشان تتصرفين صح وتخبرين ريل اختح المسكين الي مب داري هو منو بياخذ

----------


## ام حمده 77

الله يجبر بخاطرك 

انا ربيعتي مرت بنفس الموقف 

شافت أختها الي عمرها 18 سنة مع زوجها بسريرها 

لدرجة أنها حامل 3 شهور واجهضت 

ودخلت بالسالفة ابوي ريلها واخوان ريلها جمعتم 

وحطت له شروط اللي أتذكره

يتنازل عن البيت 


وأنها تشتغل وتسوق سيارة

مصروفها مصروف عيالها يكون بيدها 

ويحط لها شغالتين ﻻنه كان ما يحب الخدم وكانت تكرف بالبيت 

هذا اللي أتذكره وهو من الخوف من الفضايح ﻻنه رتبه بالشرطة خاف وسوى الشروط 

وتقول أهم شرط خفف حزني اني اشتغلت وانتشغلت بالوظيفة وأنه عيالي الصغار كانوا معاي بنفس المدرسة

أما أختها ضربتها وهدد ها انه أي واحد راح يخطبها راح تخبره عشان يكنسل الخطبة هذا اللي أتذكره من 8 سنين

حاجه فيج واﻻلم اللي في قلبك ﻻنه شفت ربيعتي كيف مرت بهذه المرحلة 

وﻻ تنسي انه ربك موجود والله اللي كشفه لك

----------


## Fa.R

أختج لازم تنضرب ضرب اليهد ،، وقحة الصراحة !!!!!!

الله يكون في عونج ماعندي شيء أقوله  :Frown:

----------


## غلآ نفسي

نفس السالفه صارت لوحده عزيزه علي 

انا انصدمت ودعيت ع البنت هاي اللي هي اختها .. والخاينه عرست بس احس انها مب مرتاحه في حياتها احسن تستاهل 

صعب صعب صعب جدا 

الله يكون بعونج .. اللوم ع اختج مب ع ريلج .. دام اختج هنتي عليها فكيف الريال اللي ماله امان 

مالت عليهم هم الاثنين 

الله يصبرج الله يعينج ما عندي غير الدعاء اعطيها لج

----------


## غلآ نفسي

بس بعد ابا اقولج شي 

هي كانت كله تحاول ان ريلها ييلس ويا خواتها ويسلم عليهن من باب المجامله كانت ع نياتها والله مثلج كانت واثقه في ريلها وخواتها ولا عمرها فكرت ان ممكن ريلها واختها جي بيسوون فيها 

ف رجاءا خواتي هالزمن خربان لا تأمنون ع حد لا اخو ولا اخت ولا حتى ابو مع احترامي للكل طبعا 

النفوس تغيرت ما شي اسمه بينا عيش وملح 

الله يريح قلبج اختي ولا يحط حد بهالموقف

----------


## افناان

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فيهم الاثنين خونه ما يستحون و لا عندهم ذرة ضمير 
انا لو مكانج اصب عليها تيزاب الخاينة مافيها خير 
اما هو يستاهل ترمينه من اطول برج في العالم و باي باي لكل خاين اناني مب كفو

----------


## الدرةالمصونة

والله مصدومة من هالمصايب ؟؟

قبل شوي كنت اقرا قصص من حياتنا اليومية على الفيس وكلها خيانات زوجية 

والسبب كل هالمشاكل صدقوني يا خواتي قلة الوازع الديني 

اي نعم 

انا زوجي محرم علي اتكلم مع اي رجال غريب عني 

وهو بعد ما يتكلم مع اي حرمة تقرب لنا من بعيد او قريب الا بعض الضروريات مستشفى مدرسة او غيره 

يعني حتى لو اخواتي اتصلوا على موبايلي وهم في بلد ثاني ما يتكلم معاهم 

والله هالزمن اغبر ودينا الاسلامي الحنيف من حرم علينا الاختلاط ما حرمه من فراغ ..

الله يعينج يا اختي

----------


## غرووب 22

سيِّدُ الاسْتِغْفار أَنْ يقُول الْعبْدُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .

----------


## حياتي انجاز

الله يكون في عونج عجز لساني ما اعرف شو اقول الله يفرج همج

----------


## مالتيزرس

انا بروحي أحس احترقت من داخل شبيت ضو ..كيف جيه 
قمة فالوقاحة وقله الحيا..
الله يعين ريلها الغافل الفقير مايندرا شو مسوية من ورااه 

الله يهديهم بس..
صدق الدنيا تخوف مالها أمان

----------


## Leona

اويه ماعرف انصحج, احترق يوفي :|

----------


## تناهيد جرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون صدق ان الدنيا مصايب 
أختي الغلط منج خواتج مب صغار عشان تخليهن يضيفنج ريلج 
وريلج غريب مب من الاهل وين الحياء والغيره؟ والمفروض بعد الزواج 
حذفنه لكن اللي صار صار وماشي بيرجع .. اللي عليج تسوينه احين 
تهدين نفسج وصدقيني مصير الزمن يمسح هالألم من قلبج واختج الله يسامحها وصلت فيها الحقاره لهالدرجه ولا فكرت في اهلها ؟
وخليها ربج بيجازيها يوم الحساب وهي مالجه بتروح فحال سبيلها 
حاولي تجنبينها عقب ويوم هي تكون ف بيت اهلج لا تسيري ولو سرتي 
لا تمي وياها او لا تطولين عند اهلج وسيري يوم ثاني 
انا ادري صعب عليج تسامحين ريلج بس هذا ابتلاء من الله ودرس لج 
عشان توعين علي نفسج .. واصبري والله بيكتب لج اجر وكملي حياتج 
وتذكري الله اذا حب عبد ابتلاه والله يكون فعونج ويصبرج ..

----------


## ناروتا

> بس بعد ابا اقولج شي 
> 
> هي كانت كله تحاول ان ريلها ييلس ويا خواتها ويسلم عليهن من باب المجامله كانت ع نياتها والله مثلج كانت واثقه في ريلها وخواتها ولا عمرها فكرت ان ممكن ريلها واختها جي بيسوون فيها 
> 
> ف رجاءا خواتي هالزمن خربان لا تأمنون ع حد لا اخو ولا اخت ولا حتى ابو مع احترامي للكل طبعا 
> 
> النفوس تغيرت ما شي اسمه بينا عيش وملح 
> 
> الله يريح قلبج اختي ولا يحط حد بهالموقف


+1
الله يجيرنا من الأعظم , الأمان بالله وحده

----------


## Cobon

ما ادري شو اقولج
الله يعينج و يصبرج

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

نصيحتي تروحين بيت الوالد وتحضرين اخوانج وامج بس بدون الوالد عشان ماتييه صدمة... وخبريهم باللي صار وماتوقع اختج تنكر لو صدق كلامج بيبان علي ويها ..
قولي مش قصدج الفتنه قد الاصلاح هاي بتفتح بيت اذا من اولها جي الله يستر بعدين والخيار لج

----------


## Oyster

استغفر الله العظيم

لو منج اذبحها الريل بيظل ريل اما هي من لحمج ودمج وبتصرفها هذا دمرررت كل شي عقبها اللوم على الدنيء الي يسوي جيه

غلطتي فالبدايه لما خليتيه يضيفهم عالبيبي لان هالامور صارت وااايد بسبب قله الوازع الديني بنات هالايام لا تتحرينهم قطاوات مغمضات مافي خجل ولا ضمير لا تقولين اختي ولا غيره كللللللللل شي متوقع ف هالزمن لا تثقين ف حد منو ماكان

لو منج مستحيل اتم دقيقه عنده لان هالموقف ما بنساه طول عمري دمر كل شي وكل ماشوفه واشوفها بتذكر هالموقف , مافي اصعب من هالموقف الله يعينج ويصبرج

----------


## افناان

بناات حبيباتي الكلام موجه للكل مو بس الاخت العزيزة المجروحة الله يجبر بخاطرها يارب 
اسمعوا مني من الاخيير : ما في حد مسكين و فقير و علانياته و سوالف خواتي قلبهم ابيض و ريلي فقير قلبه ابيض ، و الله هو معتبرهم نفس خواته و نفس بناته و نفس يداته الله يخليكم خلكم عنها ، محد فقيييير و محد مسكين غير اللي تثق في البشر !! 
اصلا اخت الزوجة مش محرم عشان تتواصل مع النسيب المحترم المصون و المفروض حاله حال اي ريال غريب ، ليش في ناس تقعد مع النسيب ع سفرة وحدة !!! ادري عشان الكل يحليله قلبه ابيض يا حراام و الكل نيته صافية !!!!!! 
خل عنكم سوالف الثقة اللي في غير محلها و هذا من مساوئ الاختلاط للاسف .

----------


## بريد الذكريات

اختي انا نصيحتي بعد انج تخبرين اهلج ﻻن هذا اقل شيء ،ﻻ انها مسكينه وبتعرس ﻻ والله تدمر حياتج وتروح في حالها سبيلها 
ﻻ والف ﻻ ،ﻻزم تتأدب وتعرف انها غلطت وريلج بعد ﻻزم يتأدب على غلطته الشنيعه 
ﻻ تتهاونين وحقج يضيع منج وﻻ تدفنين عمرج من اجل الاخرين 
يعني الحين ما احترموج وﻻ حسوا بالذنب وﻻ خيلو وسوا ها العلاقة الي هي اساسا محرمه 
الله يكون في عونج وﻻزم وضروري تخبرين اهلج ﻻنج مالج غيرهم منو بيوقف وياج اذا ما وقفوا يعني بتمين بروحج في ها الحاله

----------


## jameela200

الحمو والموت .. سبحان الله الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ما قال كلام هباء ..
الله يصبرج على ما بلاج .. 
وحسبي الله عليهم هم الإثنين .. 

الشي الشي الوحيد اللي بيريحج هو الوقت .. 
الجرح اليييم وغائر .. بس مع الوقت بيروح بإذن الله 
واختج بتعرس وبتعرف شو يعني الخيانة .. وشعور المتزوجة والإخت كيف .. 
اما ريلج .. فهو اللي بيكون وياج طول العمر .. ومع الوقت تهدأ الأمور .. وبيكون له درس بإذن الله مول ما يتكرر في حياته 
استغفري الله وادعي ربنا يسهل عليج حبيبتي ..

----------


## قصايد الهاملي

عيوني كله دمووووع وانا اقرا كلامج مااعرف شو اكتب لج

----------


## sama DXB

لا حول ولاقوة بالله 

شعر يمبي وقف 

الغلطة من الاثنين 

الريال لو حصل وحدة تصده جان ماتمادى 

والغلطة منه انه مافكر بعواقب هالعلاقة 

انا مع اللي يقولون لازم المواجهة مع حد من هلج 

والله يعينج ع هالمصيبة اختي

----------


## أم وعود

خييييبه قوية الصراااااحه
بس لازم اامج وابوج وخواااااتج يعرفون عسب تتادب
هي مب ياهل عسب اتخلي كل الشباب واطالع ريلج ولا بعد هي مالجه

خل تتحسر مثل ما خلتج تتالمين

----------


## لحن الخلـود

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
ما أصدق اللي قريته 
حتى من الخوات لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## jumana

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم 

وصخ وهي أوصخ عنه لابركتن فيهم

----------


## الحياة الحره

لها الدرجه أخت تخون أختها زمان مالها امن ما اقول غير الله يصبرج أختي

----------


## um-mn9our

الله المستعان ماعن

----------


## [..دانــة..]

نصيحتي تروحين وتخبرين الوالد والوالده بالموضوع وتشرشحين أختج اللي ما تستحي ع ويهها جدامهم عشان يعرفون بسواد ويهها وينتبهون عليها

وريلج ما تسكتين عنه ابدن تواجهينه واطالبينه بعتذرلج ولازم تخلين معاج أدله ما تعرفين لربما بتحتاجينها ف يوم
روحي عند خالتج أو أي حد من اهلج تطمنين له وارتاحي عندهم كمن يوم 

وخليج قويه وخذي حقج بالقوة لا تسكتين ابدن

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## احلى بعفويتي

الله يهديها اختج بعد مابغت تكلم الا ريل اختها ... اخ عليهم 
عموما الريال الي يبالغ بحبه و كله حنيه ها وراه شي موب خالي 
عموما الريال ما ينوثق فيه و لا تضحين عشان ريال بشي 
اذا عطيتيه لا دورين وراه جزا ترا يزاج ع رب العالمين 
قاعدي في الحياه اذا عطيت انسى .. ومستحيل اضحي .. بل اعطي من غير ما اتريا رد المعروف لان مكتوب عند رب العالمين .. هالنقطه رد على سالفة تضحيتج عشانه .. 

اختج كلميها بكل قواه عين و خبريها عن الطفاسه الي عايشه فيها ..وخبريها ان بطيحين البيت على راسها .. 
وريلح لازم يعطيج رضوه ع الي سواها .. ما يمر بالساهل ..

----------


## الوردة الجورية

وعليكم السلام

في خطوات لازم تسوينها عشان تحافظين على مملكتج

1- تستجوبين ريلج اذا له علاقات محرّمة زنى "بس لاتضغطين عليه وايد"

اذا اعترف تركيه وردي بيت أهلج (اذا حاول يرجعج، رجعي بشروط طويييلة تضمنين حقوقج من عينه وفوق حقوقج بعد، بس باللي يقدر عليه وفي يده)

إذا قال بس كلام او مسجات، خلاص لاتزيدين عليه بالأسئلة،، فرصتج كوني قوية وحطي له قوانين يمشي عليها،، وكوني جداً حاااازمة

القوانين: ممنوع تتكلم او تتواصل مع اي وحدة مهما كانت الا اذا كانت من محارمك
في الشغل تتكلم بحدود الشغل حتى بدون ما تسلّم ممنوع تسلّم على الحريم أو تكلمهم او تسولف معاهم و توزع ابتسامات.. ترجع البيت من وقت تصلي العشاء تكون عندي في البيت

تمسح من البيبي كل البنات واشيك على تلفونك في اي لحظة ماتدخل فيني
..... الخ

2- تروحين بيت اهلج تكلمين امج واخوانج وخواتج

انتي ماتفضحينها... انتي تصلحين حالها.. خلها تتأدب من الحين
اذا عندها زوج وتكلم غيرها فأكيد غير ريلج في رياييل غيره بعد
اللي تخون زوجها مع واحد عادي يكونون ثنين وثلاث وعشر ...الخيانة وحدة

انتي نفسج قطعيها ولا تتواصلين معاها لين تصطلب وتشوفينخا خلاااااص صارت مستقيمة

3- من الحين ومستقبلاً كوني حذرة ماتطلعين أسرارج الخاصة وخاصة الزوجية مع اي كائن كان

انتي ممكن لج يد كبييييرة في التقريب بينهم بدون ماتقصدين

انتي ادرى بشو كنتي تتكلمين معاها عن علاقتج مع زوجج.. هذا اكبر غلط

المهم

الله يصلح أمورج كلها ويصلح بينج وبين ابو بنتج

----------


## αℓ-ḲḁᶔḅḮαh

كككككككككككككككككككيف !!!!!!
اووف والله قويه عورتيلي قلبي عليج 
شو هالناس اللي متعريه من الدين والأخلاق أخخخ عليهم والله 
اللي لازم تسوينه تخبرين اهلج عليها لااااازم 
والله اشفق على اللي بيتزوجها كككيف يعني اختج عفوا لهالدرجه رخيصه !!!
اذا نسيبها تطرشله صور عيل الغريب الله يعلم .. استغفر الله
وريلج عيونه يوعانه شكله 
والله هم الاثنينه لازم تخبرين عليهم ريلج واختج 
شو قلة الأدب هآي 
الله يكون بعونج خيتي جد جد كارثه 
الله يهديهم

----------


## A+k

كلمي أمج لازم تتعاقب اختج. لاتخلينهم ع راحتهم سوئها مشكلة والي فيها فيها. سبحان الله. الله راد يكشفه لج عن طريق بنتج. عسب جيه دوم نقولكن ياحريم لاتثقون ثقة عميا بريايلكم. سبحان ريلج الي يحبج ويخلف عليج شوفي شو سوابج لا احترمك ولا احترم هلج للأسف

----------


## نواري الشامسي

اسال الله ان يصبرج ويخفف على قلبج

----------


## مالتيزرس

الكلام موجه للكل 
خواتي اللي يتساهلن ويضيفن نسابهم وحميانهم ويقولون عادي انا استغرب من هالشي ترا مانطرش الا بيسيات عادية ترا ها اكبر غلط ..اتحملو على عماركم وعيالكم المفروض كل وحدة بالغة تشيك ع خواتها او بناتها فسن مراهقة ..وترا الشيطان فالارض ممكن يودي فستين داهية ..وهاي السالفة تعتبر عظة وعبرة لكل واحد تساهل فهاشي لان صدق الدنيا استوت سهلة واايد..عيل كيف بنت مالجة وهان عليها ريلها اللي بتقعد معاه تحت صقف وااحد تطرش الصور لريال غريب عليهاوالله يعلم متسترة ولا لا ..ماقالت شو ببقول ريلي عني هذا لو يدري جان طلقها وفرها جان عاي سواتها لاحشمت اختها ولا ريلها ولا اهلها ولا خيلت حتى ..صدق دنيا غريبة وعجيبة ..
الله يستر علينا ..الواحد والله يتمنى يدفن عمره فالتراب ولا يسمع هالقصص اللي الواحد يستحي يقراها ..
استغفر الله العظيم ..

----------


## Ward-uae

الله يعينج
الله يستر عليكم

----------


## غلآ نفسي

كل ما ادش موضوعج نفسيتي تتعب اكثر 

الله يعينج ويصبرج

----------


## Ward-uae

> الكلام موجه للكل 
> خواتي اللي يتساهلن ويضيفن نسابهم وحميانهم ويقولون عادي انا استغرب من هالشي ترا مانطرش الا بيسيات عادية ترا ها اكبر غلط ..اتحملو على عماركم وعيالكم المفروض كل وحدة بالغة تشيك ع خواتها او بناتها فسن مراهقة ..وترا الشيطان فالارض ممكن يودي فستين داهية ..وهاي السالفة تعتبر عظة وعبرة لكل واحد تساهل فهاشي لان صدق الدنيا استوت سهلة واايد..عيل كيف بنت مالجة وهان عليها ريلها اللي بتقعد معاه تحت صقف وااحد تطرش الصور لريال غريب عليهاوالله يعلم متسترة ولا لا ..ماقالت شو ببقول ريلي عني هذا لو يدري جان طلقها وفرها جان عاي سواتها لاحشمت اختها ولا ريلها ولا اهلها ولا خيلت حتى ..صدق دنيا غريبة وعجيبة ..
> الله يستر علينا ..الواحد والله يتمنى يدفن عمره فالتراب ولا يسمع هالقصص اللي الواحد يستحي يقراها ..
> استغفر الله العظيم ..


يردون عليج ما عادي لكن تعالي ضايفه حميها وكل مره تغير في البيسيات لا مذهب ولا دين 
ولما ترمسي ياكلوج بقشورج

----------


## Unkonwn

الكل يحط على الاخت و نسيتو ان الريال دايما هو المبادر وهو الى يحاول يقص ع البنت و ماتعرفون يمكن هددها او استغل ضعفها، الحرمة عاطفية و الريال عقلاني، حتى لو الحرمة حاولت و بادرت الريال بعقله يعرف الغلط والصح، سوري بس اللوم على ريلج و المفروض تقرين المحادثات كلها مب بي محادثة اختج لان جي بتعرفين كم بنت يكلم لان الى يكلم اخت مرته اكيد سهل و عادي جدا يكلم اي وحده

----------


## غلآ نفسي

> الكل يحط على الاخت و نسيتو ان الريال دايما هو المبادر وهو الى يحاول يقص ع البنت و ماتعرفون يمكن هددها او استغل ضعفها، الحرمة عاطفية و الريال عقلاني، حتى لو الحرمة حاولت و بادرت الريال بعقله يعرف الغلط والصح، سوري بس اللوم على ريلج و المفروض تقرين المحادثات كلها مب بي محادثة اختج لان جي بتعرفين كم بنت يكلم لان الى يكلم اخت مرته اكيد سهل و عادي جدا يكلم اي وحده


الرياييل اغلبهم يبدون ويقصون عليج عاطفيا 

بس شي حريم بعد يبدون وعندي ناس اعرفها شخصيا الحريم اللي بدوا بالسالفه 

والريال ما يقدر يسوي شي اذا الحرمه رفضت وعندي بعد ناس اعرفها شخصيا الريال بدا والحرمه رفضت ف خلاص انتهت سالفتهم عند الرفض

ارد واقول الحرمه هي اللي تحدد درب الريال يا ترفض وهو بيخاف اكيد وينسحب .. يا تتقبل الموضوع والريال يبدا يقص عليها بكلامه الحلو 

بالتوفيق

----------


## Ward-uae

> الكل يحط على الاخت و نسيتو ان الريال دايما هو المبادر وهو الى يحاول يقص ع البنت و ماتعرفون يمكن هددها او استغل ضعفها، الحرمة عاطفية و الريال عقلاني، حتى لو الحرمة حاولت و بادرت الريال بعقله يعرف الغلط والصح، سوري بس اللوم على ريلج و المفروض تقرين المحادثات كلها مب بي محادثة اختج لان جي بتعرفين كم بنت يكلم لان الى يكلم اخت مرته اكيد سهل و عادي جدا يكلم اي وحده


هيه يكلمها ويسولف سوالف ماصخه وهي تطرش له صور 
الياهله اللي هي ياهله بتقولين لها لا ترمسين ريال غريب غير ابوج واخوج تفهم ووحده في العشرين قص عليها ولاه بعد ريل اختها تقدر توقفه وتكلم اي شخص يهددوه ويوقفوه عند حده لكن عاطتنه ويه من كانت اختها حامل هذي ما فيها خير
اللوم عليهم هم الاثنين

----------


## ساحره العين

هاييل ما رح يتوفقون في حياتهم

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

وعليكم السلام

الله يفرج عليج حبيبتي
فعلاً صدمه بس مثل مايقول المثل الاقارب عقارب
للاسف هذا المثل احيانا يصدق 

مابقول انج غلطتي يوم عطيتي ريلج بن كود اختج
لانه العتب مابيرجع شي ولابيغير الواقع 

يعني شي طبيعي هو ريال وهي حرمه والشيطان شاطر
ولو كان هذا ريل اختها

ما استغربت وايد لاني سمعت بمشاكل مشابهه 
انه خوات على علاقة مع رياييل خواتهم والعياذ بالله

المهم نصيحه 
لاتهدمين بيتج وتخلين اختج تفوز وتاخذ ريلج
علميها الادب بطريقه مناسبة


اولا خلج بالبيت مول مول لاتفكرين تطلعين من بيتج
هذه مملكتج 

و ريلج طنشيه تماماً
حسسيه انه طوفه وخليه يحس بغلطه وصديه لاتعطينه ويه
بس عطيه حقوقه عشان مايحاسبج رب العالمين
واذا سألج ردي عليه على قد السؤال فقط وبشكل رسمي

اطلعي استانسي اكشخي لنفسج
خليه يندم ويحترق

والاهم من هذا اختج لاتكلمينها
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل والله حقدت عليها

تغيري عليها وعامليها جنها انسانه غريبه
وبيني لها انج ماراح تسامحينها طول عمرج
لين ماتصطلب وتقطع علاقتها مع ريلج
ولا بتهددينها بانج بتخبرين اهلج

عاد ذيك الساعه ماراح تتجرأ تسوي شي 

المهم تغيري على ريلج واختج
وسوي لهم اكبر طاف
خل يحس بالمعاناة وتأنيب الضمير
بس لاتطلعين من البيت وتصفين لريلج الجو

خليه يتأدب اسابيع او شهور
واختج بالاخير بتتزوج و ريلها بيخليها تصطلب ان شاء الله

واذا حسيتي ريلج عقبها تغير وندمان
سامحيه وماعليه مافي انسان مايغلط
فعلا الم الخيانه فظييع خاصتا مع اقرب الناس

بس انتي تأكدي انه رب العالمين بيجازي اختج
ويوم تعرس يمكن ريلها بيسوي وياها نفس الحركه

و ريلج انتي تغيري معاه لاتكونين نفسج الاوليه
هالشي بيخليه يتعب نفسياً 

لين ماتشوفين الوقت المناسب انج ترجعين طبيعيه ارجعي

----------


## شوشو_24

الله يفرج عليج حبيبتي
فعلاً صدمه

----------


## الــــدبـــــه

والله خطر عليه اشوف ختج جدامي وادفرها من عالدري واشوفها وهي تدربح وتتكسر من القهر اللي فيني عليها
عيل في اخت تسوي جي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماقول غير حسبي الله عليها وعلى ريلج اللي لا استحوا ولا خيلوا ولا خافوا من رب العباد
حسبي الله عليهم

واللللللللللللللللللللله يكون في عونج

----------


## غرشوبة ال غرشوب

اسال الله ان يصبرج ويخفف على قلبج

----------


## الوزيره7

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .....
معقول في جذي دنائه .... ما لقت إلا ريلج ..... 
الغاليه .... لازم تخبرين اهلج وخليج صارمة وياها ..... هاي ما تستاهل الشفقة ... ومثل ما جالو الاخوات عطيه فرصة ثانية ..... 
ولا تفكرين بالانفصال عشان بنتج ..... والله يهيه لج ان شالله .

----------


## ام احلى بنات

> ليتج هديتي وما كلمتيه وكتبتي الموضوع عسب اقولج تصورين
> المحادثات اذا باجر انكروا السالفه ...
> 
> شوفي فديتج هالخيانه عمرج ما بتنسينها..سواء من ريلج أو 
> 
> أختج .. الزوج يتغير بس الاخت بظل موجوده بحياتج ..
> انا اشوف الغلط الأكبر من زوجج لأنه الحريم عاطفيات
> 
> فر راسها بكم كلمتين والشيطان دخل بينهم ..
> ...


مع الأنسه زيتونه، فعلا ريلج مستحيل الحياه معاها مره ثانية و اختج يبالها اعادة تربية و تأهيل
لا تسكتين ، لازم امج و ابوج و اخوانج يعرفون عن الموضوع ، و إذا ما عرفوا يا عالم شو ممكن يستوي بعدين

----------


## ربي استرني

الحمو الموت صدق رسول الله ..... هاي نتيجة الاختلاط .المفروض من الاول مايضيف خواتج اصلا .... ها اكبر غلط ولو كنت مكانج ماكنت بخلي ريلي يضيف خواتي او يشوفهن او يرمسهن .. هاي النتيجة حبيبتي الدنيا فتنة كل شي فتنة .الحمدلله نحن مانشوف رياييل خواتنا ولايشوفن رياييلنا ولانيلس ويابعض ولا عندنا اختلاط والامور في السليم .

----------


## m3andah

الحين مب وقت اللوم

انا ماحب انصح بشي يخرب البيوت بس هاي حقارة وخساسة مادري لو مكانج شو بسوي بس اكيد بخبر اهلي وما بتم فبيته .. لانه لو تهاونتي بيعيدها الف مرة .. لو كنتي ناوية تتمين وياه

----------


## قصايد الهاملي

انا مع بنت الشوامخ كلامها عين العقل صح الفعل صعب والكلام سهل بس حاولي

----------


## عاشقة السعادة

الله يعينج صراحة مشاعر اتجاه الغريب والقريب تختلف وايد انتي خلج صبورة بعد اكثر اذا تركتي بيتج بتفتحين لهم مجال اكثر يقولج ( اذا لم تستحي فافعل ما تشاء) وهم بيطبقون هالشيء سواء الحين عرفتي ولا ما عرفتي ومدام اعترف لج بشكل غير واضح بس يمكن من احساسج بتعرفين اكثر المهم توكلي على الله واذا مجال تحاورينه بهدوء وتوصلين له كلامج باقرب فرصة ممكنة.

----------


## العووق

:27: 

قولي " اللهم اجرني في مصيبتي واخلفني خيراً منها "

 :27: 

مابى ارد اكثر من القهر اللي فيني

----------


## Feminine Me

أنا لو منج بخلعه وبتزوج واحد يحبني موت ويهد البنات عشاني مب العكس

----------


## قلبي بزي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
شو صار في الناس؟؟؟؟؟
أنا ما بقول لج إلا الله يكون في عونج ?-؟

----------


## بسكوت محروق

لو عدت هالمشكلة بدون تدخل ابوج او امج وابوه وامه راح مستقبلا يتمادى ويستصغرج علباله ما وراج اهل يعزونج......للاسف هذا تفكير الازواج اذا عديتي له تماديه وغلطاته . ما يقول انه الزوجة يحليلها تبي الحياة تستمر ويحليلها ضحت وسترت علي ..... لا ...يعتبرها ضعيفة وما وراها اهل ....ليش من اساسها استصغرها لا ومع اختها ... عن تجربة انا انصحج ...ومستقبلا راح يفتي حق عمره ويقول اذا اختج من لحمج ودمج خانتج..... !!الله يهديه ويسخره لج ....اتمنى انه يقدرج

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

الحين الغلط منج انتي 

محد يامن الذيب عند حلاله

----------


## سامية22

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم

----------


## ام علي 4

جوفي الغاليه ما يستاهلج اول شي وروحي عند اهلج ولازم اهلج يدرون بالسالفه خذي حقج منهم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عليهم بيكون درس لهم في الحياه

----------


## شعاع امل

اختك؟! متاكده!

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

مادام ملك عليها خلاص..........انسيها..........

بس هو ماعرف عنه .....راقبيه وشوفي

----------


## طبعي جذيه

يالله والله صدمه قووووويه
رمسي امج ابوج اخوج ...لازم يعرفون السالفه ويتصرفون وياها ,,, مالجه وجي واللي بياخذها شو ذنبه بتبلشه وياها
وريلج عقب ما كشفتيه شو موقفه احين وشو ردة فعله ,,, لازم تواجهينهم قدام هلج وما تسكتين...
طمنينا عليج غلااااي وكيف تصرفتي احين لان طعن القريب صعب يبرأ

----------


## hato2

السلام عليكم 

بصراحه ربي يكون في عونج

بس بصراحه لازم تنهين الموضوع و تكلمين مع ختج بصراحه و ريلج وتوصلون لحل يرضي كم 

وكل ما كان موضوع بينكم أنتوا الثلاثه يكون أحسن. 

و الله يسر الأمور و يريح قلبج 

و لا تكلمين زوجج عن صديقات او خواتج او اي بنات

----------


## رباب حمدان

انا انصدمتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

اويه ماعرف شو اقولج .. مااااااااااااااااعرف ..

الله يعينج

----------


## فنون الحب

انا من كثر الصدمة دمعت عيوني 

اتوقع ليش ماتوقع دنيا وصخة !!! وناس اوصخ وازبل !!

انا مرت فترة كان ريلي يبا يضيف خواتي وخواتي يبون يضيفونه ع البيبي او الانستغرام وقفت له وقفة صارمة حتى استغرب وسكرت هذا الباب 

وريلي مايقعد مع خواتي او اخواني الا بوجودي وما اسمح لخواتي انهم يقعدون وياه الا بحضوري ونبهت اخواني الشباب على هالنقطة 

خواتي لحمي ودمي صح لكن في حدود وفي اخلاق ومب في قاموس حياتي ( على نياتها / نياته ) الدنيا الحين تغيرت والناس اتغيرت 

انا لو في مكانج مابطوفها لا لريلي ولا لأختي !


و العقاب بيكون عسيير ! لريلي ولاختي وبخليهم يندمون ندم ع اللحظة اللي فكرو يخونوني فيها


وريلي بذله ذل مابعديها له بكل سهولة بخليه يكرهه عمره ! 

بفكر فبنتي ومستقبلها ومابكون انانية وبطلب الطلاق

صح قلبي بيكون مكسور منهم الاثنين بس بقربي من الله بقوى وبعرف اتصرف 

واتمنى الله صارلج يكون درس لج انج ما ادخلين ولا تفضفضين ولا تمدحين ريلج عند حد حتى خواتج 


الله يفرج همج ويصبرج

----------


## ام مصطفى..

صدمه وقلة ادب ف اختج ! لو ماعطته مجال كان بيحترم نفسه وما بيوصل ل اهنه ! والله تخبرين اهلج احسن يلعنون بو خيرها عشان ما تروح وتغلط ويا حد ثاني ،، كيف طاوعها قلبها تخون اختها حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ام ميثاني..

اقربلك عقربلك اختج حسبي الله عليها وحاولي تتفلخمسن

----------


## ام ميثاني..

طمنيني عليج شو صار في موضوعج

----------


## شعاع امل

انا طول الليل امبارحه مصدومه !!!!!!! جد صدمه 

يعني اتحمل خيانه من ربيعه بس من اللحم والدم ...........حسيت ان مشاكلي فعلا ولا شي!!!

----------


## m3andah

> أنا لو منج بخلعه وبتزوج واحد يحبني موت ويهد البنات عشاني مب العكس


انا داخلة الموضوع عشان اشوف لو ردت علينا وطمنتنا شو سوت ..
بس ضحكتيني بردج اغلبهم نفس الموديل بس طبعا هي حظها كان بأسوا واحد واحقر انواع الخيانه ..
اللي يشوف ردج يقول هو طفرة .. مب انه اللي يحب ويحترم ويوفي هو النادر هالايام

----------


## قلبي بزي

أنا انصدمت من كلام أخوي يقول الي يعرفهم يرمسون أكثر من وحدة ومتزوجين !!!!!!!!
والله حرام الله يعينهن

----------


## أم مغاوي

استغفر الله 

اتخيلي اذا ما اكتشفتي الموضوع الحين وباجر اختج عرست

وفتح لها المجال عشان تتمادى توصل علاقتهم لشي اكبر من صور ومحادثات زنى

ياما سمعنا عن رياييل يزنون مع خوات الحرمه واثنينتهم يكونون معرسين

دوري في القسم بتحصلين شكاوي


اهلج لازم يعرفون بالمووضوع ويكون لهم دور في ردع اختج عشان باجر ماتتجرأ

وتتمادى ترا عادي عندهم والشيطان قوي عند مثل هالناس وزاعهم ضعيف 

حتى لو ينكشفون يردون يكررون الشي بيقولون السالفه اتنست وخاز عنا الشك الخ

اما الزوج تصرفي معاه وكوني حازمه

----------


## Miss PiXy

حليلها البنت منهاره وحالتها حاله وين ادش تطمنكم على حالتها وشو سوت

الله يعينها ويصبرها مافي اقسى من هالموقف

----------


## أحلام علي

انا مصدوومة 

الله يهون عليج أختي

----------


## دواء مستخدم

خليتيني احاتيج اختي ..

انا لو ف مكانج أول شي اسويه اهده .. أهده 
واختي أخبر أهليه عنها .. عسب تتأدب 
حبيبتي ترا الدنيا ما وقفت عليه و في غيره ... \
ارحملي اعيش مطلقة و لا اني اعيش مع واحد خاين وخاين منو ؟؟؟ اختي 

الله يكون ف عونج حبيبتي

----------


## cute uae

> الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( الحمو الموت ) المفروض مايكون فيه تواصل بين الأنساب عشان ماتصير هالأشياء وهاي مب أول سالفه أقراها وايد قصص مشابهة ، الله يعينج ولا تنصدمين الريال وايد ضعيف جدام الحريم





> قويه وصدمه ومصيبه وحقاره وقمة الدناءه 
> اكثر شيء يخلي الواحد في قمة انهياره الخيانه فما بالج باختج تخونج اه واه واه 
> اختي سمحيلي خطأ واكبر خطأ ان يكون في تواصل خير يتواصل ويا خواتج والله ان الشيطان بالمرصاد لبني ادم ، ما اظن تنسين وﻻ اظن يكون الغفران سهل 
> ابدا مب سهل ،وخاصه وسمحيلي اسمي اختج افعى الي رضت تضر اختها بها الشكل 
> وانتي المقربه والحبيبه ، اختج هاي قلعيها خلي عﻻقج بها سطحيه واقل واحقريها 
> مجرد سلام واحذري تردين لها وتخبرينها شيء ،ترا يمكن من كثر ماتمدحين ريلج وتحبينه هي طمعت فيه ... 
> وعندي نصيحه من جانب الريال ، ﻻزم تتخذين اسرع اجراء تحسسين ريلج انه سوا فيه اكبر ذنب واكبر خيانه ومستحيل يتسامح عليه ،ﻻزم تحسسينه انه بيفقدج ،خلي يحس انج غاليه ﻻ تخلين الشيء يمر بسهوله ﻻن اذا مر بدون شيء نهائي بكون عادي وبينعاد ﻻزم يحس ان مافي امل انج تردين له علشان يحس بحجم الي سواه 
> اختي احس بشعورج وشعور الوحده الفضيعه وان مالج حد تلجأين له 
> شعور هو في قمة الضياع 
> ...

----------


## cute uae

> بناات حبيباتي الكلام موجه للكل مو بس الاخت العزيزة المجروحة الله يجبر بخاطرها يارب 
> اسمعوا مني من الاخيير : ما في حد مسكين و فقير و علانياته و سوالف خواتي قلبهم ابيض و ريلي فقير قلبه ابيض ، و الله هو معتبرهم نفس خواته و نفس بناته و نفس يداته الله يخليكم خلكم عنها ، محد فقيييير و محد مسكين غير اللي تثق في البشر !! 
> اصلا اخت الزوجة مش محرم عشان تتواصل مع النسيب المحترم المصون و المفروض حاله حال اي ريال غريب ، ليش في ناس تقعد مع النسيب ع سفرة وحدة !!! ادري عشان الكل يحليله قلبه ابيض يا حراام و الكل نيته صافية !!!!!! 
> خل عنكم سوالف الثقة اللي في غير محلها و هذا من مساوئ الاختلاط للاسف .





> ليتج هديتي وما كلمتيه وكتبتي الموضوع عسب اقولج تصورين
> المحادثات اذا باجر انكروا السالفه ...
> 
> شوفي فديتج هالخيانه عمرج ما بتنسينها..سواء من ريلج أو 
> 
> أختج .. الزوج يتغير بس الاخت بظل موجوده بحياتج ..
> انا اشوف الغلط الأكبر من زوجج لأنه الحريم عاطفيات
> 
> فر راسها بكم كلمتين والشيطان دخل بينهم ..
> ...

----------


## موناليزا~

ياللللللله والله اني اصيييييييييح وانا اقرا موضوعج يااربي مب عارفه شو اقولج انا وايد حساسه من ناحيه الاهل وموضوع الخوات عندي جدا حساااااااااس لانهم شي غالي جدا وخاص بس اختج الله يسامحها خربت كل شي حلو بينكم 


بدعيلج بالنسيان والصبر والقوه

----------


## جداً جميلة

وربي يتني قشعريرة وانا اقرا .. احس راسي بينفجر من الصدمة ف كيف انتي !!! 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم  :Frown:  
الريال نتوقع اتي منه الزلة اما الاخت لااااا .
لازم تكلمينها وتصارحينها اللي سوته طعنة وخيانة لا تغتفر صراحة ابداً !
اما ريلج ف مادري شو تسوين بخصوصه انتي ادرى لو انه يستاهل فرصة ثانية او لا ،
ومن كلامج يبين انه كان وايد يحبج بس قلبت احواله بسبت اختج 
وانا ما احط عليها المسؤولية كاملة .. لا اثنينهم غلطانين بس هي اكيد السوسة العودة 
لانها عطته ويه رغم انها اختتتتج 

اذا حسيتي انه يستاهل فرصة ثانية ، 
تولي اختج واهزبيها وهدديها انج بتدمرين حياتها وبتخبرين اهلج واهل ريلها 
هذي سوت معصية كبيرة .. خانت اختها ومليجها واهلها واخلاقها 
هي غصباً عنها بتبعد عن ريلج وانتي لو حسيتي انه ندمان وخلاص يبا يردلج 
لا تردين له وتسامحينه على طول !! لانه جي بيتعود ع الخيانة وبيحسبج سهلة .
ادبيه احقريه شهر شهرين ثلاثة عذبيه وبنفس الوقت عيشي حياتج خليه يجوفج مستانسة وسعيدة 

الله يراويج فيهم عجايب قدرته .. صراحة ولا واحد منهم يستاهل الرحمة 
ولو انا منج بسوي شي ثاني بس مبين عليج انسانة طيبة ولا جان ما سكتتي طول هالفترة

----------


## جداً جميلة

انا معاج وجنج تقرين افكاري




> وعليكم السلام
> 
> الله يفرج عليج حبيبتي
> فعلاً صدمه بس مثل مايقول المثل الاقارب عقارب
> للاسف هذا المثل احيانا يصدق 
> 
> مابقول انج غلطتي يوم عطيتي ريلج بن كود اختج
> لانه العتب مابيرجع شي ولابيغير الواقع 
> 
> ...

----------


## دموع النور

الله يكون بعونج

----------


## ليندااااا

الله يهديها
صدق صدمة الله يعينك

----------


## ام صبيح

:6:  :6:  :6: 
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
ما قادرة اقول شي من الصدمة
بس اتوقع علاقتج باختج سيئة ولا مستحيييييييييل اخت طبيعية تخرب حياه اختها عشان واحد زبالة...
استغفر الله...

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

انا مصدومه واااايد

لدرجه ان دمي يفور وخليت نفسي مكانج ما اتحملت

الله يصبرج

.


.


استغفر الله العظيم من جي اخت 
والله لو انا والله سرت لها وشرشحتها تشرشيح ما بخلي شي ما بقوله خل تعرف قدرها وبتفل ع ويها بعد ... لا تلوميني احترق قلبي 
نفاده الريل الف غيره بس اختي من لحمي ودمي ليش؟؟؟ والله حرااام ومثل ما تقولين يعني مب مقصره فيها واسرارج عندها كيف هان عليها ؟؟؟
خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى اختج مب ياهل ولا سفيهه واخس شي اختج مالجه وع ذمة واحد يعني في واحد ممكن يسد فراغها العاطفي 
شو مشكلتها بالضبط ولا هو يعني ما يحلى لنا الا اللي ف ايد غيرنا .. شكلج وايد كبرتيه ف عينها من جي زاغت عينها عليه 
طبعا ريلج حصلها ساهل مسهله ولا هو كيف بيتجرا .. اثنيناتهم ما يستاهلون تزعلين عليهم ربج ما بيسامحهم ع هالخيانه وربج حسيبج وحسيبهم
الله يصبرج والله ويقوج 
انا عن نفسي ما بقدر ابدا اتحمل اشوف ويه هالاثنين مره ثانيه كل مره بيتراوى لي الشي .. هاللي شفتيه بس والله يعلم شو بعد وما خفي اعظم

----------


## ساندرا اليكيس

اختك وزوجك يبيلهم حرق في ميدان عام اتركيه لها... والله ثم والله... ليهلكم الله شر هلكة.... واللي تقل لك تحافظي على ريلك هاي وحدة ما عايشة بالواقع... كيف تحافظ على رجل لا يؤتمن على عرض! ...وعرض منو عرض أخت زوجته.... حبيبتي ما تزعلين مني بس اللي تسوي بأختها جي اسمها شي واحد ....... ما تزعلين .... اطلقي منه الله يستر ما يكون رقد وياها والا ليش حذف المحادثة؟

----------


## ركروكة راك

مادري شو اقولج ترا باجر اذا عرست بنفتح له المجال أكثر واكثر قبل كانت انسه وبعدين حرمه والشيطان ما مات انا ماحد غامظني غير هاللي مالج عليها..المهم اذا خبرتي اهلج احسن خل يستحون شوي على دمهم

----------


## sa7el

محد يلوم الحرمة اللي يقول الغلط غلطها
تقول كانت تعبانة فترة حمالها،، عشان جي ريلها ضايف الأخت عشان تتطمن على صحتها
المفروض و المفروض ما منه فايدة الحين 
الحين هي المفروض تتصرف ،، 

نصيحتي الاثنين لازم يتعاقبون
أنا ماعرف أنتي أهلج شو نوعهم يعني لو خبرتيهم بيعاقبون أختج وللا بيسترون عليها و بيطنشونها
المفروض تتعاقب عدل مدل
و لو ما تبين تجاملينها سيري بيت حد من أهلج لو يدج أو يدتج و عماتج ومب لازم يعرفون

وريلج لازم الحييين اتعاقبينه،، وضحي له أن اللي سواه شي ما ينسكت عنه أبدا و راويه الويل
حتى لو ما تبين تنفصلين عنه (خليه هالشي في قلبج) بس أسلوبج بيني له إنج ما تبيه يكون في حياتج ولا في حياة البيبي

لين يتأسف من قلبه ويندم ندم و يراضيج أقصى حد وبعد خليج ثقيلة،،، ها لو أنتي صدق تبين ترجعين له،، أما لو ما تبينه،، هني شي كلام ثاني حق أختج وحق ريلج،، طبعا طلاق و الأخت العزيزة أضربها ضرب و بخبر ريلها إن ما يباها وهو روحه بيبتعد عنها،، دواها

بس لو تبين تحبين الأمور بمنطقية،،، كبري الموضوع بس في النهاية حافظي على ريلج و أختج مصيرها عند أمها و أبوها وعندج بعد،، عالأقل لفيها طراقين على خاطرج و الباجي أمج بتتكفل بها
و ريلج مثل ما قلت لج لو أنتي في قلبج تبين تكملين حياتج معاه،، لا تراوينه هالشي،، ترى الريال متى ما حس إنج عادي،، بيعيدها في المستقبل
بس لو اتأدب عدل من المرة الأولى بيتوب توبة لا رجعة،، هني تطلع شطارتج،، قوي قلبج و توكلي على الله،، حالياً سيري عند أهلج وخبريهم و سيري مكان بعيد مثلا فندق في راك أو الفجيرة بروحج حق كم من يوم بس عشان تصفين مخج وتفكرين عدل بدون حد يدخل أو يأثر على قرارج،، وعقبها نفذي اللي تبيه

وطمنينا عليج،، مب تختفين شو سويتي،، ياريت تحطينا في الصورة معاج عشان سبحان الله يمكن وحدة فينا نصيحتها تنفعج
ترى الوحدة يوم هي تكون في الموقف نفسه مخها وعقلها يتضاربون و ما تعرف تتصرف بس سهل على غيرها يشوف الصورة بوضوح وبينصحج صح،، ليش ،، لأن قلبه مب في الموضوع،، بس مخه شغال،،، أما أنتي مخج و قلبج عشان جي ما بتقدرين كل وقت تاخذين القرار الصح

----------


## sa7el

بنات نصيحة،، لا تنصحون أي وحدة بالطلاق
لا تكونون السبب في خراب بيت أي وحدة،،

الدين نصيحة،، و نحن ننصح بالكلام و المنطق و هي تفهم ما بين السطور
يمكن ريلها زين وهاي الغلطة الوحيدة
أذا اطلقت باجر أنتي بطرشين لها أخوج و للا حد من صوبكم يخطبها و يستر عليها،،،؟؟؟
كل وحدة فالليل تروح عند ريلها و بتيلس وبتخلص مشاكلها،، عيل ليش تنصحون غيركم بالطلاق

وإذا ما ياها نصيب ،، شو تسوي؟؟وإذا ياها ريال أخس بمليون مرة عن ريلها الحالي،،، يضربها ويسبها وما يصرف عليها و ما يحبها،، شو تسوي حزتها بعد تتطلق؟؟ شو الدنيا جدامكم طلاق،، كل مشكلة حلها طلاق،،، 
ماشي محاولات،، نصايح،، تضحيات،،، مسامحة،،،، كل ضرابة شو ما كانت حلها الطلاق عندكم؟؟!!

خلاص،، فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت،، الحرمة كبيرة دارسة متعلمة مخها في راسها وتعرف تتصرف
عطوها وقت تطلع من الصدمة،، مثل ما يت اليوم تفضفض من اللي شافته باجر بتي تطلب النصيحة و عقبه بتي تبشرنا وانتهت المشكلة و الدنيا تمشي


هونيها أختي،، أدري السالفة مش هينة و وااايد كبيرة،، نحن كلنا بننصحج،،، بس أنتي فكري عدل،، ودري المنتدى كم يوم
مثل ما قلت لج اختلي بعمرج في مكان حلو وبعيد و بروحج،،، سوي لج ورقة
أكتبي فيها 10 إيجابيات لو رجعتي له
و من ورا 10 سلبيات لو تطلقتي

فكري عدل في كل الأمور و ما عليج من اللي حواليج،، بس فكري في البيبي و في عمرج،، صح انانية،، بس هالوقت انتي محتاجة تكونين أنانية،،، قرارج لازم يكون عن قناعة 100%

الله ييسر أمورج حبيبتي و يهونها عليج ويبرد قلبج

----------


## ام صبيح

كلامج سليم وصح 100 %.. الطلاق ما شي سهل والله سبحانه وتعالى قال " انما يوفى الصابرون اجرهم بغير حساب " 
واذا تحسي انج بتقدري تعيشي مع ريلج مره ثانية دون مشاكل صبري بس اكيييييييييييد اادبيه ادب قبل وحسسيه بعظم الشي اللي سواه ..واختج ابتعدي عنها قدر الامكان بس في المناسبات وكذا عشا ما تكوني قاطعه للرحم.. 
الله يعينج ويكتب لج السعادة ...

----------


## صمت العيون1

الله يعينج ويسهل أمورج يارب ....بس ياليت تبعدين أمج وأبوج عن الموضوع...شوفي إخوانج وخواتج وسويلج اجتماع عاءلي واتكلمي في موضوعك بس لازم يكون عندج دليل لانه ممكن في اي لحظه اختج تقلب السالفه عليج واتوقعي اي شي دام أنها هذي أخلاقها ...بس نصيحه اختي لازم تتصرفين بسرعه لانج ما تدرين فشو يفكر زوجج وإختج حاليا يمكن يدبر ولهم مصيبه يديده

----------


## صفوويه

> بنات نصيحة،، لا تنصحون أي وحدة بالطلاق
> لا تكونون السبب في خراب بيت أي وحدة،،
> 
> الدين نصيحة،، و نحن ننصح بالكلام و المنطق و هي تفهم ما بين السطور
> يمكن ريلها زين وهاي الغلطة الوحيدة
> أذا اطلقت باجر أنتي بطرشين لها أخوج و للا حد من صوبكم يخطبها و يستر عليها،،،؟؟؟
> كل وحدة فالليل تروح عند ريلها و بتيلس وبتخلص مشاكلها،، عيل ليش تنصحون غيركم بالطلاق
> 
> وإذا ما ياها نصيب ،، شو تسوي؟؟وإذا ياها ريال أخس بمليون مرة عن ريلها الحالي،،، يضربها ويسبها وما يصرف عليها و ما يحبها،، شو تسوي حزتها بعد تتطلق؟؟ شو الدنيا جدامكم طلاق،، كل مشكلة حلها طلاق،،، 
> ...


100 % معاج

----------


## mao

مع الاخت ساحل ..

----------


## افناان

> محد يلوم الحرمة اللي يقول الغلط غلطها
> تقول كانت تعبانة فترة حمالها،، عشان جي ريلها ضايف الأخت عشان تتطمن على صحتها
> المفروض و المفروض ما منه فايدة الحين 
> الحين هي المفروض تتصرف ،، 
> 
> نصيحتي الاثنين لازم يتعاقبون
> أنا ماعرف أنتي أهلج شو نوعهم يعني لو خبرتيهم بيعاقبون أختج وللا بيسترون عليها و بيطنشونها
> المفروض تتعاقب عدل مدل
> و لو ما تبين تجاملينها سيري بيت حد من أهلج لو يدج أو يدتج و عماتج ومب لازم يعرفون
> ...

----------


## كسوله وادلع

استغفر الله واتوب اليه
شو هالانسانه 
اختج اختج كيف تسوي جي
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## ~صاحبة السمو~

الله يعينج
لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## سيده العرب

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
شئ لا يصدقه عقل 
الله ييسر لك امورك 
بس نصيحتى لا تهدمى بيتك بسببها 
خليكى عاقله وحافظى على بيتك وريلك صحيح انه قبلك منه موجوع واكتر من اختك اللى لا تستاهل حبك وولا تضحيتك لها بس خليكى وياها شديده و صارمه وحددى علاقتك بيها وخبرى اهلك بس 
وجوزك حافظى عليه وشوفى هو ليه سوا جى معها ..

----------


## سيده العرب

> بنات نصيحة،، لا تنصحون أي وحدة بالطلاق
> لا تكونون السبب في خراب بيت أي وحدة،،
> 
> الدين نصيحة،، و نحن ننصح بالكلام و المنطق و هي تفهم ما بين السطور
> يمكن ريلها زين وهاي الغلطة الوحيدة
> أذا اطلقت باجر أنتي بطرشين لها أخوج و للا حد من صوبكم يخطبها و يستر عليها،،،؟؟؟
> كل وحدة فالليل تروح عند ريلها و بتيلس وبتخلص مشاكلها،، عيل ليش تنصحون غيركم بالطلاق
> 
> وإذا ما ياها نصيب ،، شو تسوي؟؟وإذا ياها ريال أخس بمليون مرة عن ريلها الحالي،،، يضربها ويسبها وما يصرف عليها و ما يحبها،، شو تسوي حزتها بعد تتطلق؟؟ شو الدنيا جدامكم طلاق،، كل مشكلة حلها طلاق،،، 
> ...


 جزاك الله خير على ردك
كتير عجبنى كلامك وطريقة اقناعك 
ياليت اختى راعية الموضوع تسمع بنصيحتك وربى يسمعنا عنها خير وييسر امورها ان شاالله

----------


## sweet_AD

استغفر الله والله قمة الحقارة واللوم الاول والأخير على ريلج لو مكانج افضحه وما اقعد معاه دقيقه فوق انه لعب بعقل البنت تقعدين معاه مدام هدى أوله ينعاف تاليه خبري اهلج لاتسكتين باجر يزودها وبيخونج من حرمه لحرمه حتى شغالتج ماراح يخليها ،،،،استغفر الله

----------


## امراه

ماشالله الموضوع للحين ماشي والمشكله الكل فكر بالانتقام وقالها اطلقي شو عالخراب بس تدرون لو هي سامحتهم اكثر بيتعذبون اكثر لو عن انتقمت منهم بالعكس بيظل احساسهم بالذنب لين الممات وتكبر فعينهم ومن ستر على مسلم ستر الله عليه يوم القيامه وكلنا محتاجين الستر والغفران شو بتستفيد لو فضحت اختها وأبو بنتها ؟؟شو بتستفيد من الانتقام؟؟؟شو بتستفيد من الطلاق؟؟؟؟بس فكري إيجابيا لو سترتي عليهم شو بتحصلين صدي عن ريلج وخلي العلاقة سطحيه مؤقتا لين اتحسينه تغير وندم واتحسر وجاملي اختج جدام اهلًج بس لين تقدرين تنسين وربي يوفقج ويحفظج اختي الغاليه ويعينج

----------


## مهرووووووه

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## قصايد الهاملي

ماعليج من رمسة البنات اللي يقولون لج اطلقي الطلاق كلمه سهله وبس وفديتج كل انسان يغلط وصدق هالشي عمرج مابتنسينه بس فالنهايه الانسان مب معصوم من الخطا وانتي عندج بنت لاتخربين حياتج وتسمعين لرمسة هالبنات اللي لاتعيشين دقيقه معاه واطلفي ماجوره فديتج وريلج صدقيني لو يحبج بيندم وبيردلج وبتعيشين معاه احلى عيشه ولا تنسين ان ابغص الامور عند الله الطلاق

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

انا من رايي تصخ عن الموضوع واا تقول شي 
محد بيصدقج يا الحساسة محد بيردون الملامة عليج 
خصوصا اختج مالجه يعني واحد بالمليون ماعتقد يصدقونج!
وريلج بيطلقج ان رمستي
لاتخربين بيتج بيطلقج ان فتحتي حلجج 
خليهم براحتهم ترى الله يشوفهم
وانتي عيشي حياتج بعيد عنهم وان حد تدخل صكي باب بيتج مالكم شغل حياتي وحره 

مادام انتي ماقادرة تتخذين قرار فالتغابي احيانا حل من احلول الضعيفه 

لا الطلاق حل

ولا الحديث بالموضوع رح يحل

لن هذا شرف اهلج مو شرفج انتي 


انتي اطبخي هالزوح
ج بالمكر طبخيه هو واختج 
زوج اختج مايستاهل اختج 
فحاولي انج تتفاعمين وياه وتقولين له اختي بعلاقه مع شخص اخر لاتقولين له زوجج انقذي هالمسكين من براثن اختج 

خليها تعيش بلا زوج لن لو تزوجت هالمريضة بتتمادى

----------


## ساندرا اليكيس

> انا من رايي تصخ عن الموضوع واا تقول شي 
> محد بيصدقج يا الحساسة محد بيردون الملامة عليج 
> خصوصا اختج مالجه يعني واحد بالمليون ماعتقد يصدقونج!
> وريلج بيطلقج ان رمستي
> لاتخربين بيتج بيطلقج ان فتحتي حلجج 
> خليهم براحتهم ترى الله يشوفهم
> وانتي عيشي حياتج بعيد عنهم وان حد تدخل صكي باب بيتج مالكم شغل حياتي وحره 
> 
> مادام انتي ماقادرة تتخذين قرار فالتغابي احيانا حل من احلول الضعيفه 
> ...


معلش هاي مو طريقة تنصحين بها أحد لا من حيث الأسلوب ولا المفردات، بعدين ليش ما يصدقوها... بالعكس رجلها هو الخايف مب لازم تكون هي... عشنا وشفنا اللي معه الحق لازم يبلع المر ويسكت! لا ... أنا لو مكانها كنت رفعت التيلفون وكلمت امي بسرعة وامي بتتصرف (مع اني واثق مستحيل أي وحدة من خواتي تطالع حد يخصني) ... اظن ومن غير زعل انتي اخر وحدة حد ممكن يسمع لك نصيحةّ، وشكراً

----------


## ساندرا اليكيس

> استغفر الله والله قمة الحقارة واللوم الاول والأخير على ريلج لو مكانج افضحه وما اقعد معاه دقيقه فوق انه لعب بعقل البنت تقعدين معاه مدام هدى أوله ينعاف تاليه خبري اهلج لاتسكتين باجر يزودها وبيخونج من حرمه لحرمه حتى شغالتج ماراح يخليها ،،،،استغفر الله


والله كلامك عين العقل.... يعني من أولها ابتدى بأختها ! شو وساخة أخلا هالرجال اللي عايشة معاه! هو ما خانها بس، هو خان ثقة عمه وعمته (أم زوجته وأبو زوجته) اللي عطوه امانة ودخوله بيتهم والحين بيتطاول على عرض أخت زوجته ! لازم تفضحه شر فضيحة! لو كانت حرمة تانية كنت نصحتها انها تتدارك الموضوع أنما اختها لا اياها تسكت والله الله ستر وقرت المسج بالصدفة، وما تزعلون مني الريال بشكل عام ما بيضل مع وحدة ما بيحصل منها شي، وهاي صرله كم معاها... الله يستر ما يكون لمسها وستوى بينهم شي. والله االفكرة لوحدة تخلي شعر الراس يوقف

----------


## ساندرا اليكيس

> ماعليج من رمسة البنات اللي يقولون لج اطلقي الطلاق كلمه سهله وبس وفديتج كل انسان يغلط وصدق هالشي عمرج مابتنسينه بس فالنهايه الانسان مب معصوم من الخطا وانتي عندج بنت لاتخربين حياتج وتسمعين لرمسة هالبنات اللي لاتعيشين دقيقه معاه واطلفي ماجوره فديتج وريلج صدقيني لو يحبج بيندم وبيردلج وبتعيشين معاه احلى عيشه ولا تنسين ان ابغص الامور عند الله الطلاق



الله ما بيحب اللي يقتص قطعة من كتابه وينصح فيها... الله كمان قال ان الطيبات للطيبين... وزوجها خبيث وليس من الطيبين.... والله حرم الجمع بين الأختين (هو صحيح لسا ما جمع، لكن خبث الفكرة وتطاول على عرض اخت زوجته) يجعله من أشباه الزناه... هو يعرف أن اخت زوجته مالجة، ويعرف ان في رجال تاني رح ينخدع (هاي علاقة خبيثة وقذرة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معني) 
ضر زوجته وخانها بمجرد الكلام مع اختها من ورا ضهرها بها النية الوسخة، خان بيت عمه، عم يغدر بزوج مستقبلي جاي بالطريق، وفي الآخر تقولين ابغض الحلال! والله هذا يبيله حرق مب بس طلاق، ثم اي نوع من الأخلاق اللي تؤهله يكون أب صالح! واي نوع من التربية رح يربي بها عياله! هذا واحد يعتدي على حدود الله، تبيها تضل معاه! كيف بعد ما عرفت اللي بينه وبين اختها! لك اتفو على نفسيته ما اوسخها، هذا من أكثر المواضيع اللي حرقت اعصابي هون بالمنتدى.

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

> معلش هاي مو طريقة تنصحين بها أحد لا من حيث الأسلوب ولا المفردات، بعدين ليش ما يصدقوها... بالعكس رجلها هو الخايف مب لازم تكون هي... عشنا وشفنا اللي معه الحق لازم يبلع المر ويسكت! لا ... أنا لو مكانها كنت رفعت التيلفون وكلمت امي بسرعة وامي بتتصرف (مع اني واثق مستحيل أي وحدة من خواتي تطالع حد يخصني) ... اظن ومن غير زعل انتي اخر وحدة حد ممكن يسمع لك نصيحةّ، وشكراً


عاد تصدقين ... هاي اضعف نصيحه قدمتها
لني لو انا نصحت من باب الدين والعقل والمنطق 

مارح يعجبها ضاحبةا لموضوع ولا راح يخدمها نضايحي 
فانا نصحت نصيحه جداااا دارجة هاليومين 
بس بخصوص الشرف ماتقدر تتكلم من غير دليل هذا كلام القانون عزيزتي

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

> الله ما بيحب اللي يقتص قطعة من كتابه وينصح فيها... الله كمان قال ان الطيبات للطيبين... وزوجها خبيث وليس من الطيبين.... والله حرم الجمع بين الأختين (هو صحيح لسا ما جمع، لكن خبث الفكرة وتطاول على عرض اخت زوجته) يجعله من أشباه الزناه... هو يعرف أن اخت زوجته مالجة، ويعرف ان في رجال تاني رح ينخدع (هاي علاقة خبيثة وقذرة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معني) 
> ضر زوجته وخانها بمجرد الكلام مع اختها من ورا ضهرها بها النية الوسخة، خان بيت عمه، عم يغدر بزوج مستقبلي جاي بالطريق، وفي الآخر تقولين ابغض الحلال! والله هذا يبيله حرق مب بس طلاق، ثم اي نوع من الأخلاق اللي تؤهله يكون أب صالح! واي نوع من التربية رح يربي بها عياله! هذا واحد يعتدي على حدود الله، تبيها تضل معاه! كيف بعد ما عرفت اللي بينه وبين اختها! لك اتفو على نفسيته ما اوسخها، هذا من أكثر المواضيع اللي حرقت اعصابي هون بالمنتدى.


كلامج كله صح من ضمن الي كنت افكر اكتبه 

لكن راجعي ردود الخوات راح تعرفي ان كلامج ماله اي معنى 
وكلمة طلاق كابوس بالنسبة للبعض 
وكل مايخص الشرف كابوس 
يعني ان سكتت فهر وان تكلمت ماستفادت 
وانا شفت حادثة مشابهه بالضبط وحدثت بين ناس اعرفهم معرفة شخصيه بالاخير ما حد خذ بكلامها والناس ثاطعوها ومحد تقدم لبناتها واتهمومها بالجنون


نحن عايشين وسط مجتمع مغلق 
يعني شو مغلق !
يعني ااي يصير داخل البيت عيب يطلع !!
والي يتكلم عن هالامور اما مجنون او حاقد 
وراح يتعاملو معاه الناس بهاللاسلوب 

فلانعوري راسج بالنصايح لنها مارح تخدم صاحبة الموضوع الا لو فعلا اهلها ناس واعيين وزوجها ماعتقد انه في اوصخ من هالرجل بنظري مع احترامي للاخت الحساسه 
لكن انا لو تكلمت ماعنقد بيعجب البعض كلامي 
فاتخذت اضعف الايمان

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

واعقب على كلامي 

انتي انفعلتي لن ضميرج حي ونظيف !

بينما ضمير بعض الناس مااااات ودفنوه من زمان

ياريت لو نقدر نساعدها بس اعتقد مارح نغير بالي صار

----------


## أنسه زيتونه

اغلب العضوات ينصحون بالإصلاح لأنه بينهم بنت وحرام
تعيش بعيد عن أبوها .. بس هذا مب صحيح.. الطلاق أبغض الحلال وشي مب سهل بس الكرامه اذا راحت عمرها ما ترد والانفصال أوقات بكون خير وراحه لنا.. 

اليوم سامحته وهو خاينها مع اختها .. باجر بيخونها مع غيرها وما بتفرق لأن هالخيانه الفضيعه ما بعدها خيانه..

ترا الحياه مب كلها زوج .. باجر محد بينفع راعيه المشكله
اذا طاحت بمشاكل وتم يوسوس الشيطان ف راسها أنه ريلها مسوي شي مع اختها لا سمح الله واختربت علاقتهم ..الخيانه تنزع الثقه و ما تغتفر لأنه جرحها ما يلتأم.. 

غير عوار الراس والقلب مع زوجها اذا تم ع حاله.. واذا يابت بدل البيبي اثنين وثلاثه واربعه .. انتم بتمسحون دمعتها وتعوضونها ع سنوات شبابها اللي ضاعت مع هالريال بالعكس بتمون تقولون تمي عشان عيالج هالجمله ما بتتغير انزين وسعادتها هي وحياتها ومستقبلها !!

بالنهايه .هي اللي لازم تقرر سواء تتم معاه او تنفصل
لا تحطونها تحت ضغظ نفسي يوم تقولون لها تمي عشان بنتج 
وحرام .. ما تعرفون باجر يمكن البنت حياتها بتكون مستقرة وأفضل مع امها محد يعلم الغيب ..



وع فكره الزوجه لما تزخ ريلها يخونها عقب تسامحه و ترد تدور اعذار وتطلع العيب فيها وانه هي مقصره وتحاول تصلح وتبررله ما تكبر بعين الرجل.. ولا يحترمها ولا يقدر تضحيتها للأسف
الرياييل ما يحبون إلا الحرمه القويه اللي ما تحسب لهم حساب
هو محتاج لها ويراكض وراها أما هي ف غني عنه حطوا هالشي فبالكم ..

----------


## ساندرا اليكيس

> اغلب العضوات ينصحون بالإصلاح لأنه بينهم بنت وحرام
> تعيش بعيد عن أبوها .. بس هذا مب صحيح.. الطلاق أبغض الحلال وشي مب سهل بس الكرامه اذا راحت عمرها ما ترد والانفصال أوقات بكون خير وراحه لنا.. 
> 
> اليوم سامحته وهو خاينها مع اختها .. باجر بيخونها مع غيرها وما بتفرق لأن هالخيانه الفضيعه ما بعدها خيانه..
> 
> ترا الحياه مب كلها زوج .. باجر محد بينفع راعيه المشكله
> اذا طاحت بمشاكل وتم يوسوس الشيطان ف راسها أنه ريلها مسوي شي مع اختها لا سمح الله واختربت علاقتهم ..الخيانه تنزع الثقه و ما تغتفر لأنه جرحها ما يلتأم.. 
> 
> غير عوار الراس والقلب مع زوجها اذا تم ع حاله.. واذا يابت بدل البيبي اثنين وثلاثه واربعه .. انتم بتمسحون دمعتها وتعوضونها ع سنوات شبابها اللي ضاعت مع هالريال بالعكس بتمون تقولون تمي عشان عيالج هالجمله ما بتتغير انزين وسعادتها هي وحياتها ومستقبلها !!
> ...


نصيحة كفو 

فعلاً ...كللمك صح انا بصراحة ما اقبل أن واحد مثل هذا يربي عيالي حتى وان كان هو ابوهم لانه فاسد وفاسق!ّ باختصار

----------


## cute uae

> اغلب العضوات ينصحون بالإصلاح لأنه بينهم بنت وحرام
> تعيش بعيد عن أبوها .. بس هذا مب صحيح.. الطلاق أبغض الحلال وشي مب سهل بس الكرامه اذا راحت عمرها ما ترد والانفصال أوقات بكون خير وراحه لنا.. 
> 
> اليوم سامحته وهو خاينها مع اختها .. باجر بيخونها مع غيرها وما بتفرق لأن هالخيانه الفضيعه ما بعدها خيانه..
> 
> ترا الحياه مب كلها زوج .. باجر محد بينفع راعيه المشكله
> اذا طاحت بمشاكل وتم يوسوس الشيطان ف راسها أنه ريلها مسوي شي مع اختها لا سمح الله واختربت علاقتهم ..الخيانه تنزع الثقه و ما تغتفر لأنه جرحها ما يلتأم.. 
> 
> غير عوار الراس والقلب مع زوجها اذا تم ع حاله.. واذا يابت بدل البيبي اثنين وثلاثه واربعه .. انتم بتمسحون دمعتها وتعوضونها ع سنوات شبابها اللي ضاعت مع هالريال بالعكس بتمون تقولون تمي عشان عيالج هالجمله ما بتتغير انزين وسعادتها هي وحياتها ومستقبلها !!
> ...

----------


## نفل

اختي الله يكون في عونش الصراحه 

ادعي لريلش بالهدايه 

والزواج حق اختش يمكن تعقل 

لاتنسين النفس والشيطان والهوى

ولا تنسين ان الجهاله لها دور والمراهقه لها تاثير 

لا تنسين ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا الا ان يشرك به 

عسى الله يهديهم ويصلحهم ويتوب عليهم 

لاتنسين قوله تعالى والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس

اعفي عنهم لوجه الله مع اخذ كل الاحتياطات المستقبليه لعدم تكرار هذه الحادثه 

وتقدرين باذن الله قيادة المركب بسلام لاقرب شاطيء امان 


احيي فيش الصبر والحلم واشد على يدش في وضع النقاط على الحروف خصوصا مع اختش يعني وقفيها عند حدها 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## غلايوووه

انا مع الي قالوه الخوات بالصفحه 18 اليس و انسه زيتونه و ملكه الاحاسيس اظن 

لاتقولون ابغض الحلال 
لانه بالاخير حلال 
ليش تضحي بواحد ما فكر لثانيه وحده شو بيصير بزوجته لو عرفت ! 
ليش تتنازل لشخص اناني وما همه غير شهوته 
اصلاً قبل كل هذا 
هالشخص بتصرفه يدل انه بعيد بعد تام عن ربه والله يعلم 
بس الصلاه تنهى عن الفحشا والمنكر 
هذا ما منعه خوفه من ربه بيخاف من حرمته؟
هذا ما سوا حساب لرب العالمين 
بيسوي حساب وقدر لحرمته! 

نحن نتكلم من حرقت قلبنا عليها 

بس لو راعيه الموضوع تدخل وتخبرنا الي صار لها بعد السالفه 

لان يمكن هاي تكون صفعه قويه تصحي ريلها من الظلال وتكون صفعه تغير مسار حياته للافضل ! 
و يمكن هالي صار يقوي قلب الحرمه وتتخذ قرار يغير مسيرت حياتها 
يمكن ويمكن 
والمفروض ولازم كله ماينفع الا اذا استجد جديد بالسالفه 


نصيحتي تصلي استخاره وتخبر اهلها اذا كانو متفهمين وتسرق تلفون اختها و تطلع المحادثات عشان يصدقون

----------


## افناان

ياريت صاحبة الموضوع تدخل تطمنا 
طولت علينا و شغلت بالنا 
الله يخفف عليها يارب

----------


## Fa.R

الله ياخذهم الخونة مادانيهم ،، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

مامنه فايدة هالريال ،، سواها مرة بيسويها مرتين

----------


## Fa.R

> ياريت صاحبة الموضوع تدخل تطمنا 
> طولت علينا و شغلت بالنا 
> الله يخفف عليها يارب


واااايد احاتيها

----------


## ام صبيح

والله الرياييل يسوا العجب العجاب فهالزمن ...بالنسبة لي الصدمة مو من الزوج الصدمة الحقيقية من الاخت اللي هان عليها تدمر حياه اختها...بس اكيد في اشياء احنا ما نعرفها ...يمكن علاقاتهم سيئه اصلا مع بعض ...يمكن الاخت من النوع الحقود والغيور ... يمكن ويمكن بس الاكيد في شي موطبيعي في السالفة احنا ما نعرفه ...
الله يكون فعونها ويهديها للصواب يارب...

----------


## ساندرا اليكيس

> انا مع الي قالوه الخوات بالصفحه 18 اليس و انسه زيتونه و ملكه الاحاسيس اظن 
> 
> لاتقولون ابغض الحلال 
> لانه بالاخير حلال 
> ليش تضحي بواحد ما فكر لثانيه وحده شو بيصير بزوجته لو عرفت ! 
> ليش تتنازل لشخص اناني وما همه غير شهوته 
> اصلاً قبل كل هذا 
> هالشخص بتصرفه يدل انه بعيد بعد تام عن ربه والله يعلم 
> بس الصلاه تنهى عن الفحشا والمنكر 
> ...


عين العقل، فعلا هذا واحد ما يخاف ربه

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

الله يعينج ياقلبى انتى لاتزعلين بهدليهم لا تسكتين اختج لازم تنفضح ماتستحى على ويها خاينه 
وريلج ما تسالمحينه بسهوله لانه غدار انا اكثر شئ اخاف منه الكلام الحلو من الرجال الى يخون وايد يتكلم ويدلع على مااظنى الله يهدى سركم

----------


## ماسه حساسه

اختج ماتستحي شو هالانانية والمفروض ما تعطين ارقامهم لريلج ولا تسولفين عنه وايد خلي الي بينكم بين بعضكم ولما تسيرين بيت اهلج خلج عادية ..! ولو تخبرين أمج بالي سوته اختج عشان تتادب

----------


## بطه_15

الغلط ف منو 
الزوج اللي ما استحى ع ويه واللي المفروض يحترم اخت زوجته ويعتبرها اخته
والاخت اللي ماخافت ربها وتكلم زوج اختها وفاله الدنيا ومستانسه؟؟؟؟


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
بس شو الفايده لو من قبل خواتي تحطون حدود كان ماصار اللي صار 
هالزمن نتعب وننصدم من قرب الناس لنا 

الحين بيطلع اختج الغلطان وهي بتتشكى وبتلومه هو 

الله يعينج خبري امج وابوج يهزبونها وابتعدي عنها 

بس لاتقصرين فيه طلعيه هو الغلطان لما تواجهينه وتكلمينه عشان يحس بغلطته

----------


## ورود الثلج

انتي تقولين كنتي تعبانة فترة الحمل ووحام 9 اشهر وكل يومين مستشفى وتعبانة ومالج خلق لريلج يمكن هو زهق ترى الريايل مافيهم خير اذا الحرمة تعبت يمل بسرعه وما يطول باله عليه وقامت اختج يمكن تهتم فيه وتسال عنه وصارالي صار الله يعينج 
ماعر شو اقوووووووووووووووووول لانه بالفعل هاي مصيبة اذا كانت الاخت

----------


## ضي القمر..

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فيها من اخت

----------


## ضي القمر..

> انتي تقولين كنتي تعبانة فترة الحمل ووحام 9 اشهر وكل يومين مستشفى وتعبانة ومالج خلق لريلج يمكن هو زهق ترى الريايل مافيهم خير اذا الحرمة تعبت يمل بسرعه وما يطول باله عليه وقامت اختج يمكن تهتم فيه وتسال عنه وصارالي صار الله يعينج 
> ماعر شو اقوووووووووووووووووول لانه بالفعل هاي مصيبة اذا كانت الاخت


مالت على الرياييل جان جيه السالفه والاخت بدال لا تهتم في اختها تسير تهتم في ريل اختها عاد؟؟؟ مرضها و تعبها ابداااااا عذررر...هذي طايحه فالمستشفى وتعبانه تيب له عيال وهو حسبي الله عليه يلعب بذيله يبا اهتمام اونه..ماشي وازع ديني ولا خوف من الله

----------


## مهره متان

[SIZE=4][SIZE=6]ربي يكون ف عونك حبيبتي اشكي همك لله واستخيري الله قبل ما تخطين اي خطوه
وكثري من الاستغفار 
ورايي الشخصي هذا حبيبك انتي و زوجك انتي وبيتك انتي حافظي عليه ولا تهدمينه بيدي صحيح ان السالفه كبيره وما ينسكت عليها بس هي خيانه ف التليفون يعني حاولي تعدي وتغاضي وتناسي بس بعد ما تكوني ادبتيه الادب الي يريح قلبك اما الخاينه ولا حتى تعتبيرها انها موجوده تراها زباله وما تسوى 
اما زوجك احتويه ورجعيه لك من جديد ترا بتزيد غلاتك عنده انك سامحتيه وانتي بروحك تجولي ما جصر معك بالحب والكلام الطيب والدلع فلا تنسى كل هذا مقابل هذا 

اتمنى انك تكوني اقوى من هذي المشكله وتعديها وانتي اكثر قويه وصلابه وترجع علاقتك بزوجك مثل اول واكثر واحسن 

واتمنى انك تطمنينا عليك وشو اخر اخبارك

----------


## لهفة مشاعر

انا مستغربه كيف ضايف اخواتج ع البى بى ام حتى لو فيه صلت قرابه ما يجوز اصلا اتمنى من كل قلبى تتصلح الامور وتعرف اختج انه الى سوته خطاا بحقج وبحق ريلها المسقبلى

----------


## أم زمرده

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## شما الهاجري

الله يفرج همج يارب العالمين

----------


## لمسات هادئه

والله لو مكانج اضربها جداااااااااااااام امي وابوي عشان تعرف عمرها انها مسويه اكبر غلــــــــــــــــــــــط !!! 

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## نونة الدلوعة

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

هاذي مصيبة وطامة كببببرى 

الله يعينج حبيبتي ويجبر بخاطرج 

بس طمنينا عننننج كل يوم أدخل المنتدى وادخل هالموضوع
نبا نعرف شو سويتي

----------


## بطه_15

اختي وينج اختفيتي الله يسهل امورج يارب

----------


## نور الشموسه

صدمه قويه .. أنصحك تستعينى بأستشارى علاقات زوجيه يساعدك على الخروج من الصدمه و الوصول للطريق الصحيح بإذن الله

----------


## طموح دبا

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل. لازم اختج تنال جزاها وزوجج ها مب صاحي خانج مع اختج يعني بسهولة يخونج مع الغريبة.

----------


## Ms anime

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم هم الاثنين الللي ما يخافون الله , عنبو الضمير انعدم عند الناس لدرجه وحده تخون اختها مع زوجها؟ صراحه لاتزعلين مني اختج وريلج كل واحد فيهم احقر من الثاني

----------


## Fa.R

طمنينا عليج شو صار .. ياربي ماحب جي ينزلون مشاكلهم ويختفون 
ترانا نحاتيكم والله

----------


## (خيماويه)

بغلي اهلج طبعا والله يكون في عونج الموضوع قوي

----------


## همسة عتاب

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
حرررررام والله 
المفروض يكون همك الان ان تخبري زوجك واختك بخطورة هذا الامر وخطورة عقاب الله لهما لذا يجب ان يستغفرا لذنبهما فهو زوجك وهي اختك
انسي نفسك الان واجعليهما يتوبان الي الله فالامر عظييييم اختي

----------


## مالتيزرس

الله يرد كيدهم فنحرهم..فكل من فرق بين زوج وزوجة ..وهدم بيوت وشتت عوايل ..ما أقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..
وعسى الله يهدي أخوج ويفكه منها المحنة ..
خل زوجته دوم تحط الرقية فغرتها ومكانه اللي يرقد صوبه وتشغل البقرة كل يوم ...وخليها اتييب ماي زمزم وتقري عليه وتشربه اياه دون مايعرف ..
وخل مرت اخوج دوم تقرا البقرة ترا لها سر عجيب ..
عسى الله يرده لبيته وعياله ..ويبعد عنه الفئة الله يهداهم

----------


## sa7el

> الله يرد كيدهم فنحرهم..فكل من فرق بين زوج وزوجة ..وهدم بيوت وشتت عوايل ..ما أقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..
> وعسى الله يهدي أخوج ويفكه منها المحنة ..
> خل زوجته دوم تحط الرقية فغرتها ومكانه اللي يرقد صوبه وتشغل البقرة كل يوم ...وخليها اتييب ماي زمزم وتقري عليه وتشربه اياه دون مايعرف ..
> وخل مرت اخوج دوم تقرا البقرة ترا لها سر عجيب ..
> عسى الله يرده لبيته وعياله ..ويبعد عنه الفئة الله يهداهم


خخخخخ...اختي انتي فيوزاتج ضاربة
موضوع ثاني هني..هاااي...الووووو
ههههه

----------


## Crystal_Rose

استغفر الله العظيم 
بس اختي من رأيي الشخصي لا تثيرين الموضوع و تكبرينه بس اقعدي مع اختج و كلميها و انصحيها و علميها انه حرام بس بيتج لا تتركينه و عن موضوع اهلج لا تخبريهم.

----------


## فتنة الكون@

اختي الله يكون في عونك صعب الموضوع بصراحه بس نصيحة خبري أمج على الأقل و ريلج من وجهت نظري ماينفع والله العالم لوين واصله علاقتهم بالاخير نحن مانقدر نقول شو تسوين بهالموضوع بس اعرفي انه لو سكتي عن ريلج بيتمادى طول العمر لانه هذا الموضوع كببببببيييييييييير كبير ولزم رد رادع وانا أقولج زوجج ماينفع يكون زوج العمر والسموحه

----------


## sa7el

رفعت الموضوع مب عشان اثير بلبلة وجي،، لا والله،، بس لان العضوة راعية الموضوع (الحساسة)اختفت من يومها،، ما عندنا خبر شو صار معاها وشو سوت،، حد يعرف عنها شي؟؟!!!

والله احاتيها وبين فترة والثانية تي على بالي ،،، اقول ماعرف شو سوت وكيف حلت المشكلة وللا؟؟؟؟

----------


## شهرزاد30

الله سبحانه و تعالى جل جلاله ما حرم شي الا لعبره و لمصلحتنا. ضايفنها و ضايتنه يعني خلوه و هو مش محرمها و لا يجوز التساهل في هالشي
أسأل الله يفرج همج و يتوب على زوجج و اختج

الفتوى رقم (11082)
س: ما حدود العلاقة مع زوج الأخت؟ مع رجاء توضيح الصورة الشرعية للتعامل معه، علما بأن لنا به علاقة قوية جدا، فهو لنا بمثابة الأخ الأكبر، والمربي الناصح، ونحسبه أمينا علينا وحريصا على ما يصلحنا، كما أرجو من سماحتكم توضيح ما إذا كان لي أن أجالسه بحضور الأسرة أمي وإخوتي وزوجي مثلا، وما حدود الاحتجاب منه، وهل في الأمر مباح وضرورة واحتياط، أم ماذا؟ أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا.
ج: زوج الأخت ليس من محارم المرأة، ويعتبر أجنبيا عنها، لا يحل لها أن تكشف وجهها له، ولا تصافحه، ولا تخلو به، ولا أن تسافر معه، شأنه شأن الرجال الأجانب، لكن إذا جلست معه مع وجود محرم من محارمها، ومع احتجابها وتسترها وتحفظها- فلا بأس. وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
الرئيس: عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
.زوج المرأة ليس بمحرم لأخواتها:

السؤال الفتوى السابع من الفتوى رقم (9394)
س7: هل يجوز للرجل أن يدخل على أخوات زوجته المتحجبات حيث إنه من محارمهن المؤقتة أم لا؟
ج7: زوج المرأة ليس بمحرم لأخواتها؛ فلا يجوز له الخلوة بهن، ولا يجوز لهن أن يكشفن له شيئا من زينتهن. وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
الرئيس: عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز

----------


## غلآ نفسي

هيه والله اختفت من يومها 

حد يعرف عنها شي ؟

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

مشكورات يا خواتي علي مشاعركم 

لكم ممنوع رفع المواضيع القديمة لغير صاحبة الموضوع ووجود اضافة

تصلني رسائل علي الخاص من عضوة لها موضوع قديم وتطلب حذفه من ملفها خالص لآسباب شخصية 

حتي هذا الطلب ممنوع اذا ما كان مخالف -----

لذلك الرجاء عدم رفع موضوع قديم شخصي لعضوة -----

وأكيد العضوة اذا حبت تكتب وتفضفض وتكتب عن تطورات لها مطلق الحرية

الله يفرج همها -----

----------

